# Aquaman? Anybody know how I can reach Bill?



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

i lost touch with some BCA friends while I was tankless. I would like to reconnect. Has anyone been in touch with Aquaman? I have been trying to reach him by private message but he doesn't seem to be receiving them.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Nope, he disappeared off BCA years ago. If you remember Bill's last name, maybe do a Google search.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I know he's on Facebook and has a herd of German Shephards in 100 Mile House. I don't remember his last name though.

Best regards,

Stuart




Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Sounds like he's gone to the dogs! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Come to the meeting Mo... I'll put you in touch with Bill.


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Nope, he disappeared off BCA years ago. If you remember Bill's last name, maybe do a Google search.


Not totally  ...though it's been years since I've been online tho. Still have most of my fish stuff just have my hands full . Soon though....maybe this year even. 
Hope alls well with you and yours .



Morainy said:


> i lost touch with some BCA friends while I was tankless. I would like to reconnect. Has anyone been in touch with Aquaman? I have been trying to reach him by private message but he doesn't seem to be receiving them.


 So nice to hear from you. Been way to long. Sent you a pm . Will have to catch up.



CRS Fan said:


> I know he's on Facebook and has a heard of German Shephards in 100 Mile House. I don't remember his last name though.
> 
> Best regards,
> 
> ...


 A herd even  ...ya it got a bug out of hand lol....but the cats like them . Hope alls well Stuart .



April said:


> Sounds like he's gone to the dogs!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes one could say that ....still have Pepsi  took on a 10 month old shepherd for 6 months ( turned into the rest of my life ) then she had pups . Raising 3 of her boys ...the cats like them tho . 
Hope alls well and business is good .



davefrombc said:


> Come to the meeting Mo... I'll put you in touch with Bill.


Sounds like a trap to me lol...thanks young fella for letting me know about this post . 
Even had some 3 year old messages ....lol...even replied to them


----------



## April (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice to hear from you bill! I have a great fish hobbyist friend in 100 mile house if you need a fish fix! I ship to him
So you can always join in! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow Bill. You're Alive!!! Great to hear from you.

Anthony


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

I'll certainly keep that in mind .fish prices up here are over the top  . Last names not bishop by chance ...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

April said:


> Nice to hear from you bill! I have a great fish hobbyist friend in 100 mile house if you need a fish fix! I ship to him
> So you can always join in!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'll certainly keep that in mind April .fish prices up here are over the top  . Last names not bishop by chance ...


----------



## Aquaman (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Wow Bill. You're Alive!!! Great to hear from you.
> 
> Anthony


Yes still kicking  ...kinda miss all my fishy friends to say the least. Has been a real adventure up here lol.


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

It's looks like Dad/Dave got a hold of you, Bill. I heard about the herd from Lisa. I'm glad to hear you are well !

Best regards,

Stuart


Tankful in Vancouver!


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Bill!!!!!!!!!!

How did I miss this post? I forgot to ask to be notified of responses! 
I am SO glad to hear from you. I think of you often. We still use that desk you altered for us, every day. Are you going to be at the VAHS meeting in April?
I didn't get your PM, though.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

I found your message, Bill. It wasn't in my PM inbox, it was somewhere in "conversations' ?? There are so many places to talk in this forum that I can't keep them straight! I am going to write you on FB.


----------



## Morainy (Apr 21, 2010)

Oops. I looked you up on Facebook as you asked, but I couldn't find you. Can you look me up? Maureen Bayless. I shouldn't be too hard to find.


----------



## doogie (Nov 5, 2010)

Good to hear your doing well.........


----------



## Diztrbd1 (Apr 21, 2010)

I was gonna say blow in a conch shell usually works lol Glad to see your still alive and well Bill


----------

